# What time do you usually go to bed?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've always wondered how late most people stay up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

12 - 6 am When I'm actually able to enjoy doing something.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Depends on the OP. :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Depends on the OP. :b


Lol, now I feel bad for keeping you up so late. :shock


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I'm depressed then it can range from going to bet at like 4 pm, or going to bed at like 8 am. So that's usually it, cause I'm usually depressed. But nowadays I have to get up early so I'm tired and ready for bed at 9-11.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

10-1130pm.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Between 1 - 3 am on weekends. Usually midnight on school nights.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends on the time of day.

LOL.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Lol, now I feel bad for keeping you up so late. :shock


Don't be. I random stay up that late all the time anyway. I really need to try harder to maintain a sleep schedule.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

My sleep schedule is screwed up at the moment, but usually 12 to 1.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Depends on the time of day.
> 
> LOL.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


>


Look who's talking Mr. Igotobedbetween10pmand11pm!!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

midnight - 1am.
weekends? hahahha uh, all the way until like 4/5am.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Look who's talking Mr. Igotobedbetween10pmand11pm!!!


i do when i'm in the united states!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1-3 AM. Been taking melatonin every night to try and fall asleep earlier.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lamely enough, i have a ten o'clock curfew to turn off my computer at ten on the weekdays. However I stay up and read until mignight or later. On weekends I don't have much liberty either, I still end up going to bed at 1 AM, even though I usually can't sleep until much later in the morning.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Brasilia said:


> Look who's talking Mr. Igotobedbetween10pmand11pm!!!


You two need to hook up.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Around 8 or 9 pm. Seriously. Even on weekends.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Depends on the day and what's on TV. One the weekend, anything good ends at 11 pm so that's when I usually go to bed. One regular weekdays the last good show ends at midnight. Of course this can be thrown off if I haven't been doing my homework.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm usually in bad around 1:30 - 2:00 AM and then typically go to sleep at 2:30 or 3:00AM.


Lol.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

dont really hae a bed time... ussually i just go to bed when ever i feel tired


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I went to sleep before 12. :blank I stay up to 2:00 on most days.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

between 2 and 3 am now


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

About 8:00 but then I get up at 3:00 am


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Weekdays 9 get up at 4:45 to have coffee and watch tv with my wife before she goes to work. A lot of days I take a nap after lunch.


Weekends around 10 get up around 6.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

On weekdays it's usually 11pm-12am, except on Friday when it's time to partayy - I sleep whenever then


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd say any time between 7pm to 3am.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometime between 12-2am most often as I can't sleep and don't get tired enough before then no matter what I'm doing the next day or have done the previous day. It varies though; like in holidays it can be about 4am.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I used to go to bed around midnight but more recently I've been staying up until 1am.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love that I'm being surrounded by nightowls. It makes me feel less abnormal.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

nubly said:


> You two need to hook up.


Shouldn't you be asleep

with the fishes?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Usually after 4am, but lately I have been falling asleep in the afternoon and waking in the early morning hours. I'm hoping I can get back to my usual schedule.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Bed and sleep are to different things, I get in to bed say 1-2am but never end of sleeping till 4-5am which is pretty silly of me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't had a regular sleep time in a while. My last 3 times I've went to sleep are 5pm, 11pm, 8am.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe in bed most times by 0100. but may not try and sleep untill about 0230 or even 0300.......lie in bed channel hopping through radio stations with ear phones on.......


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

During the week I have to wake up at 4:00 AM for work, so I aim to fall asleep by between 8:00 and 9:00 PM. On the weekends, I try not to veer too far off schedule, usually no later than midnight so Monday won't be so rough, but sometimes I do end up staying up past 1 AM, depending on what's going on. This schedule is polar opposite from what I did for years before this, though, which was to stay up past 5 AM most nights.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1-3 AM. Even on a weekday when I have to get up early. :/ I don't get to sleep straight away either, I procrastinate a lot.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lately on average I've been going to bed around 3... I really shouldn't though. Doesn't help waking up either in the middle of the afternoon when you've got exams to be studying lol.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

Late, I always feel to depressed to go to sleep.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At the moment midnight to 1am because of school. If I did not have morning classes then around 4am.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Midnight-4AM


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to lay down at 10 pm and then finally fall asleep around 12:30 am. Now somewhere around midnight or 1 am to 2 am...I lay down but I don't fall asleep easily.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

anywhere from 12-2am


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

I checked them all. When I sleep can be really random.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Between 12am-2am, too.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i have to wake at 530am for work, so gotta sleep before 10 or else the next day gets real ****ty


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Depends on the time of day.
> LOL.












----------
I usually go to bed from 12-2am, occasionally take a 2 hour nap in the afternoon.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Between 10 and 11...tonight not included, it's after 1.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

When I'm tired or can't stand being bored.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

I never sleep.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

9-11 pm


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

thisismeyo said:


> 9-11 pm


Oh yea? Why so early?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My sleep is erratic. I usually go to sleep when I am tired. If I am tired at 6 pm I go to bed. Then if I go to bed real early I wake up at 1 am and stay up doing things around the house. My father is the same way. Must be some kind of genetic thing. I don't even set an alarm clock. I never am late for work.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

I never really sleep well. I am constantly playing things over and over in my head.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Between 1 and 4am. I tend to get distracted easily and most people I speak to on forums go online at night here. So meh ><


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It varies.

I went to bed at 9:45 last night. But the night before, I had stayed up until 4am.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

On weekdays I go to bed around 1am. On weekends I stay up as late as I can which is anywhere between 1-4am.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Whenever.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Around 9:30 pm. Sometimes even 9:00. I have to be up early for school or work and I get tired and grumpy if I don't get at least 9 hours of sleep. I'm kind of jealous of people that don't need to sleep as much.


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

It used to be 3 to 4am in the morning, but the new medication that my pych gave me knocks me right out so I end up going to sleep really early now.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

11.30-12 pm


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1-2am on school nights.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sunday-Thursday-around 10:00 - 11:00
Friday and Saturday -around 1:30-2:00 -I REALLY like staying up late but have to get up too early to do this through the week.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

totally random


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I live for being awake at around 1 - 3 am. Everything seems to get better, specifically the food and the music. The late night enhances them.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

whenever I pass out. I have the worst sleeping schedule ever.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

If I have school the next day, around one. No school, around four.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

12-1am


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I usually stay up until 1:30 A.M.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Generally between 1 and 3 am. I am a night owl and always have been.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lately it's been from 12-4 am


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When I'm concerned with video games my sleep cycle either progressively shifts forward as to encourage me to go to sleep an hour later every week or is utterly random.

When I'm not concerned with video games, my natural clock does pretty well and I get to sleep around 9-10ish.

I voted after 4am seeing as how I'm usually concerned with video games.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

About around 12 am at night


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Usually 3 or 4 in the morning, usually later than that sometimes.m


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

11-1am


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a veritable night owl. I'm not a fan of the daytime for some reason.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It used to be around 4 AM now since I have a job that starts at 10:30 I try for 11:00 PM.


----------

